# Kayaking this weekend near A-Basin



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey locals,
I need to drive my kids to A-Basin for the day on Saturday. What paddling opportunities are close by? Anything from park and play to mellow class V.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

you have the upper blue just outside of kremmling IV- at this level. really just big waves, and a few good holes too. Depending on your playboating skill the upper blue had quiter a bit of on the fly hole surfing and a few glassy waves.

lower blue is 30 min down the road, and a full grade easyer than the upper, so i'd do upper.

Also, the KSLP run might be in v- right at keysotne ski area, and the top section above dillion might have water, and snow too, this early, but worth a look.

upper clear creek is the next closest that comes to mind


----------



## KennytheJet (Oct 24, 2012)

What exactly is the KSLP run? Just curious


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Keystone lifty and patrol special. Or something like that. It is the headwaters for the blue river known as the snake river, but the sandbaggers wanted to call it KSLP.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Snake and Tenmile are your creeking options in Summit....however neither is running, and neither is likely to come up to a boatable flow by this weekend. Closest run to A-Basin with water will be the Upper Blue (Blue below Dillon).


----------



## riley (May 22, 2006)

*Play boat Upper Blue*

Be play boating the Upper Blue Fri-Sun 11-noon if anyone wants to join.


----------



## NoahGreenstein (Apr 23, 2014)

any chance youd be interested in running the whole stretch early saturday?


----------

